# Would like to know a few things about Macs



## Vespian (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm getting a new computer in a month, and I'm thinking of going Mac rather than XP. But first, I have a few concerns I'd like someone to clarify.

Firstly, I am aware that not all programs that run on Windows will work on Macs. Is there some sort of Windows Emulator perhaps, for DOS programs and just regular Windows programs?

Secondly, I have heard that MacOSX are more secure than XP. With all the security fixes for all the Worms and secuirty fixes flying around from Microsoft, it looks like they may be right. Is this true? If an XP computer and a MacOSX computer with identical firewalls and Anti-Virus protection, which will be less likely to get messed by a nasty virus or worm?

Thirdly, Windows has a symbiotic relationship with hardware installed on the PC. I can easily check on the status of any hardware and update drivers and such with the Control Panel. Is this possible with MacOSX?

And lastly, what percentage would you say (roughly) is the percentage of programs out there that work on MacOSX, of all of them out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

> Firstly, I am aware that not all programs that run on Windows will work on Macs. Is there some sort of Windows Emulator perhaps, for DOS programs and just regular Windows programs?


Virtual PC should be a decent emulator if you're ok with spending money on one. Bochs is a free emulator that you can download from the Mac OS X GNU Public Archives (see link below). I haven't used either myself. What prgrams would you want to run in Mac OS X?



> Secondly, I have heard that MacOSX are more secure than XP. With all the security fixes for all the Worms and secuirty fixes flying around from Microsoft, it looks like they may be right. Is this true? If an XP computer and a MacOSX computer with identical firewalls and Anti-Virus protection, which will be less likely to get messed by a nasty virus or worm?


Mac OS X is a lot more secure than WinXP. They both have built-in firewalls. In WinXP there are somewhere around five ports open by default (bad), while Mac OS X has only one port open by default (much better). One thing to know about Mac OS X is it is a real multi-user OS. There is a user known as root, which basically has supreme power over all others. You should have an account other than root to log in as. root should be disabled by default and the first account you create at setup will be an admin. This is important because all malware (viruses, trojans, etc.) I have heard details of for Mac OS X cannot do anything unless you're logged in as root. I have only heard of about 5 or fewer malwares for Mac OS X. About four of them I have not found confirmation for and the other started as a possibility, but later a variation on the idea became an actual trojan. Still, as I said before nothing should happen if you're not logged in as root.



> Thirdly, Windows has a symbiotic relationship with hardware installed on the PC. I can easily check on the status of any hardware and update drivers and such with the Control Panel. Is this possible with MacOSX?


There are many ways to get data on your computer's hardware. One place is System Profiler. There are also other tools for this like the CPU monitor. System Preferences should let you control most preferences. Software Update will check for updates and let you pick which ones to install. Some things will just have an installer for updates.



> And lastly, what percentage would you say (roughly) is the percentage of programs out there that work on MacOSX, of all of them out there?


Too hard to calculate. Mac OS X has many applications that few people know about. My friends and I that run Mac OS X find new apps very often. Since it's based on Unix, OS X has access to a huge selection of free Unix programs. Look at VersionTracker and the OS X GNU archive to get an idea of what's available for Mac OS X.

If you can, try Mac OS X at a computer store (especially if there's an Apple Store in your area).


----------



## Vespian (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## imac newbie (Sep 11, 2004)

*maybe imac maybe pcs*

if you get a mac just remeber life is better to have the real thing instead of emulate it. pcs are cheap and mac's are really expensive and way much more to fix. windows xp is great for everything where imac is only good for graffic arts. just really ask what you want to do with it and then make up your mind. and if your a windows user just remember that there is some getting used to with a mac.

i have 7 pcs and just bought a cheap mac to play around with

i love computers


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

imac newbie, how much have you actually used Macs?


----------



## ASM1 (Aug 17, 2004)

shuuhen said:


> imac newbie, how much have you actually used Macs?



Was gonna say....... I cant believe people can be so naive  I must admit I'm a predominantly windoze user, but even I'll admit that the mac has a hell of a lot more going for it than just "graffic arts"  To add my 2p in - anything you can do on the PC it is possible to do on the mac - don't be fooled. Yes it may cost more in terms of hardware and software but to be honest (apart from games (and I mean availability more than anything else - the games that have mac versions look just as good IMHO as their PC counterparts)

I actually prefer osX as an operating system and find it SIMPLER and more intuitive to use than XP and I have been using windows (all flavours) for a Loooong time before anyone starts.

Have used macs before too - really old crappy things that we had at school and generally preferred them to the PCs - apart from the mono screen :frown: 

That said - I think they (macs) are generally too bloody expensive for what you get. I also don't like the limited expandibility available in the more affordable models (I have an '03 G3 600 "Snow" special edition) and about all I can do with the damned thing is upgrade the RAM.... unless anybody knows different :twisted: 

Performance wise... they are pretty good - my Imac boots faster than my P4 3.0 :lol: (not a fair comparison, I know but hey its all I can do) and generally as I've said, I like the mac "package"

Anybody who moans about OSX being slow on an iMac should upgrade their memory. The thing I've got started with only 128MB :exclaim: (FFS Apple, c'mon) Currently I have 512 in there and it is very happy :chgrin: another 512 is on the way to max it out.


Summing up - the gap between macs and PC's isnt as wide as it used to be nor is it as bad as people make out..... Bill gates would do well to look at os X Sh1t... he has done, along with other great OS'es like Acorn's Risc OS etc etc. I'm not saying XP is crap compared to OSX but it is not as one-sided as imac newbie is making out.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## systemshock (Oct 3, 2004)

*mac is better in ways*

macs are generally better, the architecture is different which is a good thing , but as its designed on RISC architecture it needs more memory, my pb has 256 and is good enough for me, but my mate has the same model but with over a gig in it, word is swish,
lovely for photoshop if you have a good mouse. but also as you can get most of the free software which is available for linux, and yea with virii there are hardly any out there, and hardly any that will cause any significant damage even if they do manage to get on your system. Oh and dont get conned into getting the £200 or so odd copy of office for mac, just download openoffice.org. might not be as pretty, but its free.
they are also so damn nice looking you cant really argue, if you can find a nicer looking system, i will eat my hat. figurativly.


----------



## pocketchange (Oct 26, 2004)

*How about the Hard Drive?*

Maxtor makes several that will improve things.
MacWorld has a few comments of interest in the Sept.04 issue.
120GB Ultra ATA/133 is the most useable since that's the max CPU can read.
This would be good for video or gaming :4-dontkno 
pc


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The most important thing for you to do is to _test_ the computer you're looking to buy before you buy it. Nobody here knows more about what you need than yourself.

My 2-cents worth: Macs are pretty low on the food chain, and in my opinion are a dying breed. The mac users of present-day tend to stay together in little cliques. RISC processers are not as good as they're said to be- the only difference is that they can do more per CPU cycle (but have a slower clock rate, so it does balance out). The interface is certainly not as sophisticated- to be honest, it looks like it was designed for a child.

The rumors you hear are true- there is not a single windows program that will be directly compatible. Don't misinterpret what I'm saying- there are programs, like MS Office, adobe photoshop, etc. that have Mac _versions_, but if you stick the windows version of those into a mac, it won't run, and it won't install. Guaranteed. Any emulator out there is going to run things much more slowly than the windows install it's mimicking would. I've used macs all throughout my school career. 

If you want something different, look at linux. OSX is based on linux, but in my opinion it's a watered-down version. Every linux distrobution I can think of is free, the most popular being RedHat. 

This is just another opinion, so do make sure you test both and make the decision that you think is best- one that you won't regret having made after the money is spent.


----------



## novaz04 (Nov 4, 2004)

Also there are VERY few virus's for Mac, most Mac users don't use a virus protector. Macs are the most straight forward computer, and LET YOU GET YOUR WORK DONE! Hardly any pop ups. Things just work


----------



## ITDirector (Nov 4, 2004)

*OSX is not linux*



Fox said:


> OSX is based on linux, but in my opinion it's a watered-down version.


OSX IS BSD (previously NEXT) and is more secure http://www.macdonkey.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1723 than Linux. If you're tired of spyware and viruses, move to OSX. I manage PCs and a data center full of Windows OS and linux and I only use Mac OSX for my personal computers because I don't want to have to fix my computer, I want it to always work, otherwise work is like being AT work and I don't need Windows screwing my life up like that.

If you want open source OSX visit http://developer.apple.com/darwin/

Don't beleave any of the old complaints about Macs, they don't apply now.


---------
Drop Internet Explorer like a bad habit. http://www.getfirefox.com


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, OSX is based on BSD, and BSD is built on unix core code.

linux is also based on unix core code.

this is the connection.

so saying mac OSX is linux isnt exactly true, but doesn't the command "ls" (list) work the same in both? _(and many many others?)_

as far as mac being used up? i wouldn't go that far. would i ever get one?

NO.

why, mainly because i like to dork around with my machine's guts, and with the os's guts, and i like flexibility, and i posses more than 350 games, _(average cost 20$, 350x20=7000$)_ and more than 120 expensive applications, _(average cost 40$, 120x40=4800$)_ all for windows, i paid for some of them, and some of them were gifts, and i would like to use them.
_(and less than 10% of the programs i am talking about are available for mac and none are compatible. except the 3 or 4 games i have from maxis, with a mac version right on the same cd.)_

the new mac machines are extreme, they run great, they load internet pages fast, they play music flawlessly even while compiling data, and they play movies great. they play games well, and they are generally easy to repair. _(i mean, you can't get more plug-and-play than mac.)_

on top of this, every single thing adobe makes, is available for mac.
same with maxis games.
the entire internet is mac friendly, and there is a yahoo messenger for mac.
mac really has the market when it comes to school computers, but as i said before, with the cost involved, i could easily put together 2 x-86 based pc's that would do just as well for students. _(or in the office)_

linux?

well... linux almost has the same problems, with applications not being available, and not being able to play the windows stuff, and what not. _(difference being that linux itself is free, and the x-86 based machines are cheap, so for an office machine, linux is equally as powerful with far less cost.)_

so i agree, but at the same time, i disagree.

which is why i have my best machine running XP, and my second best running mandrake linux. my main machine is games only, and my linux machine is where i get work done, but, instead of my work machine costing me 12-1800$, it cost me less than 100$, and does just as good for what i need as any mac would. _although some people need more, which is why it is always good to have used any computer you buy._

*(although, i cannot possibly imagine how mac OSX is more secure than linux, unless we are talking about the default set-up, which should always be changed to tailor to your needs. according to nearly everything i have read, they should be 100% equal in security power.)*


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Your computer is only as "secure" as you make it. You can't blame everything on PCs.


----------

